# Racing Pigeon in Garage...what to do now ?



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Found a racing pigeon with 3 bands on it's ankles.
Unsure of the sex or the age.
It was obviously exhausted and hungry....so I've kept it for 3 weeks in my basement....no cage (what a mess !)....but He/She is now well-fed and in great shape.

I researched the origin of this bird and tried to contact the club he belongs to.
I have gotten no response from the contact person there...by phone or by email. His/Her origin is 200 miles away.

I really like this bird, despite the fact he is "standoffish"....he won't let me hold him easily. However, when I do manage to grab him/her, there is no biting.

Can I keep him in a large parrot cage or does he need a larger "santuary" ?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We keep our pigeons in double flight cages, for safety. You can get a nice used cage or put one together you get online. A parrot cage s not ideal but can work. Thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

cwebster said:


> We keep our pigeons in double flight cages, for safety. You can get a nice used cage or put one together you get online. A parrot cage s not ideal but can work. Thank you for rescuing him!


However, the big problem is that I've been told I SHOULDN'T keep him (I call him buddy) because he will get depressed with no friends. 
So do I have to find another ?....geez, now I wonder if that will cause some breeding...LOL !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they didn't bother to get back to you, then I wouldn't worry about them. He can be kept in a large cage, but wider is much better than higher. And he needs a couple hours of out of cage time daily for exercise and companionship. He will probably get used to you and calm down eventually. Yes, they are happier in pairs at least. No, it doesn't need to mean breeding more birds if you buy some fake eggs and when the female lays, you switch them out for the fake. They will sit on them for the 18 days or so, then abandon them and start over. You can take the fakes once they abandon them, and put them back after they lay more. Can you post pictures of the bird. Right now you don't really know which gender it is, so getting a female would be best. Male and female or female and female should get along.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi , 

What state are you located in ?

Frank


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Syswizard, it would be helpful to know where you are.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Phoebe was a lone nonreleasable feral. Since we had her, we got pairs of birds and they seem happy too. The most important thing is taking good care of the bird. He or she might be fine given enough attention from you even without a friend. If you can get a friend, would get a female to make sure they get along and just swap any eggs out with fake eggs. There us nothing wrong with keeping him or her. You have saved the bird and they dont just get depressed. Welcome to Pigeon Talk and the wonderful world of wonderful pigeons! Would start with whatever cage you can get. You can always get a larger one later.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for all of the great responses.
Here is "Buddy" in his glory on my basement floor.
He is quite a character ! I picked him up to show my girlfriend last night....and when she attempted to pet him, he took off in the living room...LOL ! 
I was not holding him tight enough.
Now, I wish I could tell if he was really a male !!


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Frank2620 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> What state are you located in ?
> 
> Frank


Pennsylvania - near Conshohocken, PA


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he is handsome.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Syswizard ,

Just thought if you lived need me , I could have giving you a companion for her . However, I live in Florida . Nice looking racer . I would have kept her myself . You may find a mate for her on craigslist . 

Best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Frank2620 said:


> Hi Syswizard ,
> 
> Just thought if you lived need me , I could have giving you a companion for her . However, I live in Florida . Nice looking racer . I would have kept her myself . You may find a mate for her on craigslist .
> 
> ...


How do we know it's a female ?
I plan to take him/her to the local vet hospital for a check-up for parasites and diseases....and get another opinion on sex and age.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

You could pluck half dozen chest feathers and have him DNA sexed here. 
http://www.animalgenetics.us/

I've had all mine sexed in their uk Lab, fast online result and certificate in the post. It's costs £14 here and isn't expensive. My last girl was tested and I dreaded plucking her but she didn't flinch, all the others had their egg shells tested. It's really the only definite way to tell, unless an egg is laid of course.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for that Freda...but ughhh....plucking that many feathers may prove tough.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Freda is right. The vet would be guessing. Easier to try to find a female. If yours is a female, then they should get along anyway.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Syswizard 

The hens usually have smaller thinner heads . While the cocks usually have larger rounder heads . The picture looks like a hen to me . However , I don't always call them right either . 

I give my pigeons bath water with one tablespoon per gal of 20 mule teem borax per gal . That gets rid of the pigeon lice . 

Rather than spend my money on a vet . I would look on craigslist to find a mate for her , or him . The person selling pigeons near you could show you how he tells the difference of male or female and how to check for lice . Also ,show you how to look for other common health problems as well . Take your pigeon with you and ask him to help you pick out a mate for it .Most people with pigeons would be glad to help .


Well best of luck to you , 

Frank


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please though consider quarantining a new bird. We lost a youngster to highly contagious curcovirus and are so glad we had quarantined her so that our other birds were safe and stayed healthy.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Frank2620 said:


> Rather than spend my money on a vet . I would look on craigslist to find a mate for her , or him . The person selling pigeons near you could show you how he tells the difference of male or female and how to check for lice.


I am lucky to have a wildlife rescue center near me:
http://www.schuylkillcenter.org/departments/wildlife/
I might be able to get him/her checked-out there....and also possibly provide a mate if they can determine the sex.
Also, I really want to know his/her weight and age.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

People who have had birds for a long time are often mistaken about the gender.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

For the DNA testing, I take it the best way to go is with a blood sample vs. the feathers ? I see that it is a bit lower in cost as well.
http://www.animalgenetics.us/Avian/Cost-Dollar.asp


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The feathers don't really hurt, but clipping the nail short and hitting the quick does.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

Just to add my two cents. From the pictures all my money says its a hen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Blisters. I get the feeling it's a hen too, but we could be wrong.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks Blisters and Jay for the guess on the sex...and now, if it is a female, this gets a bit spooky with regards to reincarnation.
More on that later.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Guys - I still have not gone to the vet.
But lately, the bird has been making sounds like an owl (hoot) and also "cooing" sounds.
Is this a sign of content or distress ?
It only happens a few times a day for about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like the bird is starting to get friendly with you.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Sounds like the bird is starting to get friendly with you.


Thanks for that...indeed, I am now finally able to catch him/her and hold for while without any struggle or fuss.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Frank2620 said:


> Hi Syswizard ,
> 
> Just thought if you lived need me , I could have giving you a companion for her . However, I live in Florida . Nice looking racer . I would have kept her myself . You may find a mate for her on craigslist .
> 
> ...


I tried ....within 500 miles of my zip code: 
I got NO CRAIGSLIST ADS for either "racing pigeon" or "race pigeon".
Tons of ugly pigeons (non-racing) though....LOL !!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would contact local racing clubs near you. Look under speedpigeon.com or APRU
https://www.pigeon.org/findaclub.php


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok Gang - It's been confirmed ..."Buddy" is truly a male racing pigeon.
Moreover, he is only 1 year old...and weighs 450 grams (1 lb).
I tease him and call him a "chubby boy"....of course, all of the suet I have been feeding him caused that. The vet has prescribed a new seed from mazuri.
All of his bands have been removed.
See following pictures of him at the veternary hospital...they all loved him !!!
https://1drv.ms/i/s!An9kUrKPe0WhgZ8Kdv2c2VxspFquqw
https://1drv.ms/f/s!An9kUrKPe0WhgZ8NMdwbBJA_KO5baQ
Also, he has really gotten friendly and I can pick him up at any time.
He loves to hang with me watching TV.
https://1drv.ms/i/s!An9kUrKPe0WhgZ8LTurMoKRvKOy1CA
Now the bigger problem: I'd like to get him a mate. What say ye ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As I have already said in the other thread, he shouldn't be getting suet. It can cause him a lot of problems. Not something he would eat in nature.
A mate would be nice for him. Most do prefer having a companion. Doesn't need to be a racing homer. A different breed would work.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> As I have already said in the other thread, he shouldn't be getting suet. It can cause him a lot of problems. Not something he would eat in nature.


Got it...I'm getting him off it now.


Jay3 said:


> A mate would be nice for him. Most do prefer having a companion. Doesn't need to be a racing homer. A different breed would work.


Funny, but yesterday there were 3 pigeons in my back yard....but they are all ugly. I really want another racing pigeon....female.
i guess I'll have to contact a breeder and her shipped here. (Boy, that's gonna be costly, no ?)


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

you should have no problem finding one near you on https://craigslist.org . Just search pigeons for sale . 

Best of luck to you ,

frank


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Frank2620 said:


> you should have no problem finding one near you on https://craigslist.org . Just search pigeons for sale .
> frank


Sorry Frank, but you were wrong. I used a specialized search engine called SearchTempest which searches thru ALL craigslist sites within a certain range.
There were no hits on the east coast where I live. However, I found a great club in Michigan https://nmi.craigslist.org/zip/d/racing-pigeons/6471421906.html
I have sent an email asking if they would sell me a female. This looks to be a great resource. These people are racing pigeon-crazy.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also check with animal shelters and rescue organizations in your area. We adopted a really beautiful female homer from our local shelter for $5. Fiona is a beautiful grizzled tan with red bars. No one claimed her so we adopted her.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Also check with animal shelters and rescue organizations in your area.


That is the first thing that I did....they told me they might get a racer maybe once a year.
http://www.schuylkillcenter.org/departments/wildlife/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

syswizard said:


> Got it...I'm getting him off it now.
> 
> Funny, but yesterday there were 3 pigeons in my back yard....but they are all ugly. I really want another racing pigeon....female.
> i guess I'll have to contact a breeder and her shipped here. (Boy, that's gonna be costly, no ?)


Those were feral pigeons. I don't think ferals are ugly, but you don't want one of them anyway. They are free and should remain that way. But there are many breeds of domestic pigeon to choose from. Many are very pretty. And there are even homers who look a lot like the ferals in their coloring.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Syswizard ,

If there isn't any near you , It isn't the first time I've been wrong . What part of the east coast are you located at . I'm in St Augustine , Florida .

Best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Frank - I'm in the Philly area.
I've been trying to contact this huge racing club in Michigan:
https://nmi.craigslist.org/zip/d/racing-pigeons/6471421906.html


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Syswizard ,

I have also lived in Philly and the suburb,s of Philly as well . However, That was many years ago . 

Looks like a good offer in Michigan . But still have to pay shipping . I have seen some pigeons in and around the Philadelphia area and NJ on https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=pigeons&sort=rel . So if you're still just looking for a mate , one pigeon . You may want to look these over before paying for shipping from Michigan . unless you're thinking of a flock of pigeons now . Then that would look like a great offer to me still .


Well best of luck to you ,


Frank


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

*We found each other!!*

I talked to you an hour ago about your quest. Hope the leads I gave you pan out. As you know, if not we will keep keeping on!!

Mike70


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for that list Frank. Indeed I found 2 private owners in the local Philly area. However, the same old problem exists: female or male ?
They likely don't know.....ughh.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Syswizard

Well if you were here in Florida I have a pigeon that would tell us . Or , I should say show us . That is any female I put my loft he will start driving , dancing and dragging his tail if its a hen .. Maybe you could ask one of the private owners if they also have a cock that would confirm if its a hen .

Well best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

This probably won't solve your problem exactly, but if any of the people you contacted have their third hatch, and they are willing to give you both weaned youngsters, it's very likely that each will be of a different sex. Threes Company!!


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

My ignorance just continues to get the better of me.....
I had no idea there were so many varieties of racing pigeons !!
https://www.strombergschickens.com/category/Non-Pedigreeed-Racing-Pigeons
I learned a lot from the above site. I see that "Buddy" is a Janssen Racing Homer...but I like the Opal White Bar Racing homer as well as the Blue Bar Saddle Racing homer....both are beautiful !
Can I mix and match here ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mike70 said:


> This probably won't solve your problem exactly, but if any of the people you contacted have their third hatch, and they are willing to give you both weaned youngsters, it's very likely that each will be of a different sex. Threes Company!!


No................2 is company and 3 is a crowd. Not good idea to keep odd number as it often causes problems. All paired is much better.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> No................2 is company and 3 is a crowd. Not good idea to keep odd number as it often causes problems. All paired is much better.


No Jay, you didn't understand...I was talking about MIXED pairs....i.e. Janssen Racing Homer mating to a Black Bar Saddle racer.
After further thought....it's probably not a great idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mike70 said:


> This probably won't solve your problem exactly, but if any of the people you contacted have their third hatch, and they are willing to give you both weaned youngsters, it's very likely that each will be of a different sex. Threes Company!!


I'm sorry I didn't make it clear. I was replying to this comment.


Actually many people do mix them and you can get very pretty birds that way.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Actually many people do mix them and you can get very pretty birds that way.


Wow, thanks for that Jay !!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You will have to come back and let us know what you did, and what you get from them. Should be fun.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> You will have to come back and let us know what you did, and what you get from them. Should be fun.


Will do, but right now I'm in a crisis as I changed Buddy's feed to use the Vet-recommended Mazuri small bird seed. HE HATES IT. He hadn't eaten in 3 days and he was mad at me. Every time I approached him, he would bite my finger and whack my hand with his wings. 
I finally figured it out: he missed the nyjer seeds that were in the wild bird seed mix. So I just bought a 5 lb bag of it. He just loves those black seeds.
I have a call into the vet to determine what I should do next.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you switch to seed or pellets? Post a pic of what you changed to?


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Did you switch to seed or pellets? Post a pic of what you changed to?


I screwed up....I ordered the mini maintenance pellets instead of the standard size....ughh. $40 mistake !! It'll go into the outside bird feeders.
https://www.mazuri.com/mazurismallbirdmaintenancemini.aspx

I should have gotten:
https://www.mazuri.com/mazurismallbirdmaintenance-25lb.aspx

I am so much of a rookie.....no wonder Buddy has been mad at me lately....LOL !!


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

With the daylight increasing the hormones are starting to take over. I've seen this in my cocks. They are acting out much more and food isn't as important. Do you think this food thing could be related?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You were feeding seed, which they prefer. You changed over to pellets, which they don't like as much. That's the problem. If you are going to change from seed to pellet, you need to do it slower. Mix some pellets in with the seed for a bit, then start mixing in more till it is half and half. After that you can add more pellets and less seed. Right now they probably don't even see pellets as food. They know seed.


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

Jay has a good point though...... When our club got 40 young birds, all had already been weaned on seed. Two of our member switched to Purina pellets. It took three days before these birds would start to eat pellets. After that except for looser droppings, they thrived.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks guys...indeed the Vet did not warn me that going from seed to pellets was going to be so dramatic. He did call me back and told me to make a mix of 5% of the nyjer seeds with the pellets.
Let's see if the new, larger pellets will be satisfactory for Buddy....they come in tomorrow.
Buddy continues to hoot, bite me, and whack me with his wings....he is really something.


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

For the good or bad, he's establishing a "pecking order".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The vet gave you the advise to switch over to the pellets. He probably assumed that like most people radically changing any animals diet, you would do it slowly. I don't think you can blame that on him that he didn't warn you. Why are you going from seed to pellets anyway? They prefer seed, and the droppings are wetter with pellets. He would be happier with a good pigeon/dove mix that you can buy in smaller quantities, and then just add a few things to it to make it better for a pigeon. I have done that with good results.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> He would be happier with a good pigeon/dove mix that you can buy in smaller quantities, and then just add a few things to it to make it better for a pigeon. I have done that with good results.


Thanks for that Jay....and that's EXACTLY what I am going to do. The Vet was just so psyched about Mazuri, he even had their support people tell him which pellet to purchase....and then I blew the first order because their offerings were so similar.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

you guys won't believe this.....
so I took some left over suet with some seeds and mixed it with the mini-pellets from Mazuri (which he detested) and then put it in the microwave.
Then I mixed it up and let it harden.
Guess what ?
HE LOVED IT !!! There were no "left-overs"....LOL !!
Of course, he is still addicted to the black nyjer seeds......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't give him suet. It's bad for him. But then I already told you that before. Getting him to eat something is not so special when you need to feed him unhealthy things in order to do it. Just buy a good pigeon/dove mix for crying out loud.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Please don't give him suet. It's bad for him. But then I already told you that before.


Jay - my new mix is loaded with Mazuri pellets...so the percentage of suet is now very low. What exactly is so bad about the suet ?
I don't really see any adverse effects.


Jay3 said:


> Just buy a good pigeon/dove mix for crying out loud.


The larger Mazuri pellets will be coming in next week as will the nyjer seeds....so then I can assemble a decent mix then.


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Just over the past 3 weeks, Buddy's personality has really changed.
Previously, he would not come to me when I put down his food.....now he charges after it.
He is no longer standoffish....and he is still pretty aggressive...biting me when I put out my finger....and then whacking me with his wings.
My girlfriend calls him a "character"....LOL.
When I bring him upstairs at night, he loves to watch TV with me...but he puffs himself up as he perches on a chair. What's that all about ?


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

Have you found a mate for Buddy yet?


----------



## syswizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Mike70 said:


> Have you found a mate for Buddy yet?


Nope....the issue is always about not knowing the sex.
No one wants to pony-up the cost of the DNA test.
However, I did.


----------

